# Servicing & MOT Worcestershire area



## GWENNIE (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi, 
Our autosleeper Nuevo is due for it's service & MOT shortly. We bought it from Highbridge last year but want to go somewhere local. Our local peugeot dealer can not do it as they say they do not have the height to accomodate it. I would appreciate anyone who can reccomend a decent garage. we are not too far away from Autosleeper itself.
Helen.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Helen

See  ::here:: 

Hot off the press - we just got back from Warners and although ours was not a service as such, I was suitably impressed.

[email protected] is the contact email, or his direct line is 01242 548979

Autosleepers themselves are also very good, but I don't know how competitive they are on cost.

Send a PM if you would like a bit more detail.

Cheers


----------



## 112369 (May 18, 2008)

*Motorhome Service Worcester*

Watts at Clerkenleap do servicing, cost about £250 and MOT
Hope this helps


----------



## 111948 (May 6, 2008)

Watts on the Bath Road, Worcester. I just recently had my Ducato serviced there, a very thorough job. They will service vehicles of any weight.

Regards

Wayne


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi :lol: 
I use Autosleepers own service department - very thorough and reasonable - silver service including VAT £159. As I live in Evesham it made sense to use them and I do not have an Autosleeper van!
regards
Richard


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

richardjames said:


> Hi :lol:
> I use Autosleepers own service department - very thorough and reasonable. As I live in Evesham it made sense to use them and I do not have an Autosleeper van!
> regards
> Richard


Worth knowing that they are reasonably priced Richard.

I can vouch for their thoroughness. Nothing is too much trouble and we have always been treated with the utmost courtesy and consideration.

Only warranty work to date so I had no idea of their charges, but I think I'll go back to them for servicing when I need it since they are obviously competitive.

Cheers


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

I can reccomend Moran Garages at Ludlow see here:

http://www.moranmotorhomes.co.uk/

We got our M/H from them and found them very fair and reasonable on prices for fitting extras and the after sales was excellent.

Graham


----------



## GWENNIE (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions. i will check them out.
Helen


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

*Service/mot*

Hi Helen... for the last 4 service/ mot's I've been using 
Mintro/Padmore Garage
Blockhouse Close
Worcester.

mine is a 99 boxer AS pescara and always found them very good on service and price, if it's just the base vehicle you require the service on.
Changing van on Saturday so it'll be the Fiat garage for me till the warranty runs out.

Best of luck 
Nigel


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Another vote for Morans!


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi Helen which part of worcestershire are you in if you are near Evesham then Spencers on Vale Park will do service and MOT also Badhams in Honeybourne, i dont think Autosleepers will do an MOT .

Dave


----------



## GWENNIE (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Dave,
I'm in Redditch so Evesham isn't too far away at all.
Helen.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Service/mot*



Happycampers said:


> Changing van on Saturday so it'll be the Fiat garage for me till the warranty runs out.
> 
> Best of luck
> Nigel


Hi Nigel

you can go to any VAT registered garage and provided they use genuine Fiat parts, your warranty will still be valid

regards

Geoff


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi :lol: 
For the record Autosleepers organised my MOT at Badhams so the service and MOT were both done the same day
Regards
Richard


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Helen

Redditch Council at the Crossgates depot do MOT on large vehicles, I have used Grays in Warwick for Fiat service, they are a Motorhome specialist.

Makes sense to use Autosleeper for hab service, as parts if needed should be available on the day, or is that a wild dream :lol: 

Chris


----------

